# Trainz Simulator for iPad!



## Trainz (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everyone! We just released Trainz Simulator for iPad. It's flying up the charts on the app store so grab your copy now.

Imagine sharing your joy of Trains anywhere and everywhere. The touchscreen controls of the iPad take interaction and building the railroad of your dreams to a new level!

See videos and get more information at www.trainzmobile.com


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, I might have to get an iPad now


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Do we have a representative of Auran onboard? Neat! 
I enjoy your simulator very much for several years now (althoguh less ever since i started on building the layout). while ipad is a nice device i cannot justify the expense (IMHO it is outrageously overpriced) so this particular product i am not interested in. and hopefully you not diverting lots of resources into this - as you probably know while great, the community has huge list of suggested improvements to your mainline product. mobile is a toy, in the long run it is us the non mobile guys who will stay


----------



## Trainz (Dec 13, 2010)

hi guys, yes I work for Auran and thanks for your feedback.


----------



## punkaccountant (Dec 4, 2010)

tankist said:


> while ipad is a nice device i cannot justify the expense (IMHO it is outrageously overpriced) so this particular product i am not interested in.


It's funny because I'm checking out this thread on an iPad right now. It is expensive but i didn't have a laptop and the apps are great.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm usually paying 22-25$ for detailed piece of rolling stock with PE parts, wire grabs, everything top notch. i can justify parting with that amount for that product. i would be hard pressed to do so at 50$. same here - its not the "expencive" but rather "expencive for no apparent reason" that bugs me. 

i actually will be looking at tablets more closley at some point - seems like awefully convinient device to display aeronautical charts (PDF) instead of printing them before flight every time(i do flight simulation). luckly the choice is there and by the time i will be in a market for one the choice will be even broader.

with that, i do not see tablet as serious game pltform


----------

